
The Latest Thing They're Smoking in Pipes on College Campuses: Tobacco  - peter123
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123509294170728733.html?mod=rss_whats_news_technology
======
khafra
About six months after growing the respectable beard presently adorning my
face, I decided a pipe would complete the aesthetic nicely. But the "oral
cancer, mouth lesions and rotting teeth" were enough to dissuade me from
tobacco, and the "jail time" side effect convinced me to avoid other plants. I
finally settled on a Sherlock-style cherry pipe, with a dab of dried dish soap
in it so I can add a little water anywhere I go and start blowing bubbles.

